# Can&#039;t find any Morels yet-- do King Boletes sprout in Ohio?



## mickey (Apr 28, 2013)

Like I said, still waiting for Morels to pop up. In the mean time, hunting for other mushrooms, but its scarce picking during the spring time. Do King Boletes sprout in Ohio at all? if so when?


----------

